# سؤال عن صوم السيدة العذراء ..



## Eternal life (7 أغسطس 2012)

*سلآم المسيح .. 

حد يقلي عن صوم آلسيده العذراء بالتفصيل ..

متى يبدا , اقصد متى يصوم الشخص ومتى يأكل وكيف وكم يوم ألخ ... :16_14_20:
*


----------



## rania79 (8 أغسطس 2012)

كل سنة وانت طيب الاول
بيدا من يوم 7 اغسطس ولمدة اسبوعين
مسموح باكل الاسماك فية وطبعا كل الاكلات تكون بالزيت


----------



## Eternal life (8 أغسطس 2012)

*بشكرك  لكن سمعت انو لازم اروح للكنيسه .. مع الأسف لا توجد كنيسه في بلدي 
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

لو    معاك فلوس  وتقدر  تدبرامور  كانك تسكن  خارج  بلدك  سعتها  هتقدر تروح  لى اى كنيسة


----------



## rania79 (8 أغسطس 2012)

هو مش حوار لازم او مش لازم بس الكنيسة بيت ربنا اللى هتقدر تتواصل فية معاة
بس طالما ظرزوفك كدة بيقة ممكن تصوم وتسمع القداسات ونهضة صوم العذراء عن طريق الدش او اليوتيوب مثلا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 أغسطس 2012)

*صوم  العذراء(معلومات مبسطة)*
1-  السيدة العذراءكل حين  البكر  مريم  البتول الطاهرة  هى الانسانة التى نذرها والداها  مشتركان معاً للخدمة فى المعبد اليهودى الاعظم(هيكل هيرودس حينذاك-المبنى على أنقاض هيكل  زوروبابل بعد السبي المبنى على أنقاض هيكل سليمان) وهو المكان الوحيد الذى يجوز لليهود  فيه العبادة الليتورجية الطقسية بتقديم الذبائح وحرق شحومها وسفح دمائها.
2- ليست السيدة العذراء هى ظاهرة شاذة  أو تصرف  عجيب فقد سبق والداها  فى هذا التصرف   * حنة والدة صمؤئيل النبي ماسح ملوك وأنبياء بنى إسرائيل وخاتم  عصر القضاه  1صمؤ2*
تم تقديم السيدة العذراء  -إلى  رعاة المعبد اليهودى الاكبر على قمة  جبل  صهيون فى أؤرشاليم القدس بعد أن  أتمت ثلاث سنوات شمسية وبضعة اشهر  فى احد مواسم واعياد بنى اسرائيل  لتعمل كخادمة تعنى بالنظافة والخدمة الاعتيادية للهيكل ((نظافة -غسيل -ترتيب - طبخ -إيقاد تحضير خامات -نقل أغراض )) خادمة بمعنى الكلمة .. تقول عنها جميع التقاليد الكنيسية أنها اتقنت فضائل عدة كالوداعة والاحتمال والصبر والبذل والتضحية والمحبة البالغة للاختلاء والتأمل والإنفراد للصوم والصلاة..إلى جوار النشاط فى العمل ..
وإذ أنجب والداها  بنتاً أخرى ونسلا تالياً لها  دعوا البنت الأخرى بإسم (مريم) أيضا.
3- *إذ  وصلت السيدة العذراء إلى إكتمال النضج الانثوى  بتجاوزها الاثنى عشر سنة شمسية كاملة وبضع شهور  *وفى احد الإحتفالات الدينية اليهودية احتفل المسئؤلون فى المعبد من الرؤساءالدينين المشرفين على  هذا المجال- باعتبارها اوفت النذر -إذ  بلغت من السن ما  يعيق إستمرارها فى هكذا موضع للعبادة اليهودية .
-إذ كان والدها وعائلها قد اتم حياته على الارض وغادر عالمنا الفانى .. إجتمع كبار الشيوخ مع  كبار وأعيان سبط قبيلتها ((يهوذا))للتشاور  لاختيار أقرب عائل وولى لها  من ذات العصب ومن ذات الفخذ  جرياً على العادات والاصول والاعراف والتقاليد اليهودية بتزويجها من أقرب إبن عم أو أبن خال.. وفعلا تم إختيار (بإعلان سماوى) القديس البار الشيخ  يوسف البار الذى يمت لها بصلة بنوية عمومة قريبة  جداً . فهو راض وهى راضية وقابلة فقام  الكهنة والرؤساء الدينيين  بجمعهما  وقوفا وأوصوهما كل على صاحبه بعد ان إستوثقوا رضاهما طوعا وكتبوا وثيقة بزواجهما ..وباركوهما . فأخذها البار الذى إحترف النجارة إلى بيته  بموجب عقد زواج مكتوب على الورق فإنفردت دونه (إنتبذت)فى عليةِ  منزله وهى القاعة العلوية المخصصة للعبادة ..فى أصوام النهار وقيام الليل مصلية  دارسة فىما أتيح لها من رقوق الكتاب المقدس .. وفى بيته -الذى كان فى الناصرة -أتاها الملاك وبشرها بالبشرى الخلاصية - وأمضت فى بيت يوسف 16 سنة إلى نياحته ..وعلى صليب المسيح -عهد بها المصلوب إلى يوحنا تلميذه الحبيب فسكنت فى بيته فى اورشاليم حتى وفاتها 
وتوفيت عن 59سنةوستة أشهر
ويصوم المسيحيون صوما تتبعا لعباداتها واصوامها وإقتداءا بصلاتها وبحياتها التنسكية العفيفة 
وإقتداءا بالرسل الذين صاموا وصلوا لاظهار إعلان مصير جثمانها الطاهر الذى أخذته الملائكة إكراما لها -فرفعت من الارض  صونا واعزازا واكراما....بشهادة الرسل 
ورتبت الكنيسة تخفيفا   وتقليلا  وتحللا ل اراده شعبها - الذى يغالى فى هذا الصوم حيث يصومه البعض شهرا ويصومه البعض على الماء والملح والكمون فقط ويطون الايام فيه إنقطاعا للغروب.
فرتبت  الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذوكسية صومه إسبوعان-من7أغسطسإلى22منه(ورتبت فيه عيداً لتذكار إصعاد جسدها من الارضإلى السماء بعد رقادها)  وسمحت فيه لمن يريد الانقطاع للتاسعة من شروق الشمس واباحت فيه أكل الاسماك.مراعاة  للظروف الصحية والتنوع بين القامات والاستعدادات الشخصية للمؤمنين -فمن زاد على المرسوم فبمعرفة أب إعترافه فقط وإختياريا فقط -فله أجره وبركة. .
(*) الصوم فى المسيحية :و(فى كنيستنا) إنقطاع عن الطعام من عشية اليوم السابق بحد اقصى منتصف الليل إلى الساعة التاسعة من شروق شمس  يوم الصوم يليه الافطار على مأكولات نباتية -ويشترط فيه الاكثار من الصلاوات والسجود والتأمل الدراسي فى الكتاب المقدس -وغالبا ما ينتهى بقداس كنسي متأخر التوقيت -(قداس مسائي)-ويستحب في  يوم الصوم الاعتكاف والصمت والنزوع إلى التأمل فى الكتب المقدسة والمزامير-ويجب يجب فيه الاكثار من التصدق بالاموال والاطعمة للفقراء والمساكين.
نسأل إلهنا أن يتقبل أصوامنا ويهبنا أصواما طاهرة وصلواتا مقبوله وبركة وشفاعة أمنا العذراء فلتشملنا ولربنا المجد الدائم امين


----------



## Eternal life (9 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا لكم جميعا 
*


----------

